# How to change a barrel of a semi auto 9mm



## vash420 (Aug 23, 2010)

what is the process of this?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That depends a whole lot on the gun in question and the new barrel to be installed. Some are just drop in, others need a ton of fitting done.


----------



## vash420 (Aug 23, 2010)

and is this expensive?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Drop in barrels for say a glock $100. A barrel for a 1911 $150 up plus fitting. Now do you want to tell us what your up to?:buttkick:


----------



## vash420 (Aug 23, 2010)

well i heard that if you replace a barrel with a better one you can have a more accurate shot.

why is this illegal in the state of california?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

vash420 said:


> and is this expensive?


Again, it depends on what gun, and what barrel.



vash420 said:


> well i heard that if you replace a barrel with a better one you can have a more accurate shot.
> 
> why is this illegal in the state of california?


That is true, a properly fitted aftermarket barrel can be more mechanically accurate. As for CA law, where did you hear this? Unless it has something to do with the micro-stamping which hasn't taken effect, it sounds like a load of BS to me.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

vash420 said:


> why is this illegal in the state of california?


A threaded barrel comes to mind, that's a prohibited item.


----------

